# Missing / non-working streams



## HalWebGuy (Oct 31, 2017)

NPR was one of my goto streaming stations. The favorite now fails to load, and it's no longer listed as an option in the "news" genre. Did they drop it? Also, when I search for certain streams like sports (ie: NHL) and local police/fire radio, I get results but most don't work. Is this normal? Any idea what's up, or if this is just how it is?


----------



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

ESPN and Fox sports have seemed to stop working for me. I got the error message, click reload and nothing. Anyone else?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jeremy Rosser said:


> ESPN and Fox sports have seemed to stop working for me. I got the error message, click reload and nothing. Anyone else?


is it during a game? some I've noticed appear to black out during some games (not totally consistent though).


----------



## captainb8 (Jun 6, 2019)

Same here. Haven't been able to listen to the main ESPN Radio channel for a couple months now, even though it works fine on the TuneIn app/website. I've had to use the Columbus, OH affiliate station. There are a few threads about it over on TMC, so it seems somewhat widespread. One post on TMC indicates that Tesla is aware of the issue, but that post is over a month old with no updates.


----------



## Niccii (May 27, 2018)

I can't get AM710 ESPN to work at all tru TuneiIn


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Niccii said:


> I can't get AM710 ESPN to work at all tru TuneiIn


the actual call letters would he handy, because the seattle ESPN is also 710, and assume you are not meaning them (which I can only get to work about half the time I try)


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

KNKX and Jazz24 (the KNKX internet sister station) stopped about a month back. Keep meaning to ask someone here to test them out.

Anyone willing to put up with a potential few seconds of Tacoma jazz to test them out for me? This is the logo you need to find in TuneIn:


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

The LA ESPN station is KSPN 710AM.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> KNKX and Jazz24





SoCalWine said:


> The LA ESPN station is KSPN 710AM.


i was not able to get either to load


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Slacker was finally rebranded as LiveXLive in late April who had bought them a few years ago.

Wonder if that messed up anything?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> i was not able to get either to load


Thanks for checking!


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

littlD said:


> Slacker was finally rebranded as LiveXLive in late April who had bought them a few years ago.
> 
> Wonder if that messed up anything?


Yes, I had to re-sign up (via LiveXLive) to their Plus service for the stations to start playing again.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

I still have to use my phone for podcasts like Stay Tuned; TuneIn will not play them, it constantly gives me a loading error.


----------



## Jeremy Rosser (Jul 30, 2017)

Seems ESPN and a few other stations just will not stream. Anyone else having those issues?


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

Have observed the streaming music gets stuck after a few songs on one particular favorited station. Other stations work, going back to that favorited station gets stuck indefinitely, searching that favorited station anew will play but eventually get stuck after a few songs. It's weird that the behavior is repeatable. At a wild guess maybe there is a problem with client cache or provider for one program (media content) lookup.


----------



## RUN TM3 (Sep 30, 2018)

I cannot load ESPN 710 Los Angeles, 93.5 KDAY Los Angeles, the Ringer Podcasts (Bill Simmons, Dave Chang), and I tried KNKX and Jazz24 for lance.bailey and couldn't get those either. There are others that don't load that I haven't kept track of. There was a period of a few days a week or two ago that I was able to load the Dave Chang podcast, but that only lasted a few days.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

for me, the stations I cannot get stream fine on other tune-in apps (Sensus, Squeezebox) and the web. It looks, at least for the ones with which I have trouble, that it is a Tesla issue.

Has anyone talked to tune-in about this? or Tesla?


----------

